# How Come You Dont See More People Using Focal



## 2MuchRiceMakesMeSick (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm curious why I really don't see many people using focal speakers. Back in the day always wanted a pair. So how come they are not very common?


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

you really haven't looked around much have you?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

There's still people using them but they don't get discussed like they used to. The boner has gone soft for them along with Rainbow, RE, Adire, Seas, etc. Like I said, people still use them but they just aren't talked about like they were in years past.


----------



## acidbass303 (Dec 3, 2010)

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> you really haven't looked around much have you?


+1


----------



## Acjwatt (Jun 6, 2011)

A question to the floor - do you guys reckon this is because the medium level stuff (the pio TS stuff for example) has got sufficiently better that the difference between them and say the Focal K2's is now negligible?

Or - is it because we are in tough economic times and people don't have 00's of $$ to spend on their car stereo?


----------



## SoulFly (Mar 15, 2011)

i think its both. I have quite a few subs in my garage, imo the differences in sound is fairly negligble. i mean they all put out bass, i can feel the bass roughly the same it seems. my L7 and W6 seem to hit the same notes with a deeper sound than the others i have. the L7 is kinda growly like.

but overall yeah, i think people just gravitate to what attracts them, the focal users just arent as vocal, possibly wealthier people looking for the highest dollar stuff, they probably don't even visit audio forums. I dont know anyone personally who visits sites like this, some have systems and don't even really care much about them, loss of interest after installing.
the rest of us are usually poor. lol


----------



## dontblameme (May 2, 2011)

Acjwatt said:


> A question to the floor - do you guys reckon this is because the medium level stuff (the pio TS stuff for example) has got sufficiently better that the difference between them and say the Focal K2's is now negligible?
> 
> Or - is it because we are in tough economic times and people don't have 00's of $$ to spend on their car stereo?


Are you talking about what you see in general or what you see on these boards?

If it's not much focal talk on these boards, well that is just here. Remember many people here are for the DIY aspect, best sound aspect, etc.

Outside these boards, from what I've seen focal is huge. Maybe it's cause the place I work at sells focal and everyone there thinks it is the be all / end all of speakers and sales reflect that.


----------



## rugdnit (Dec 24, 2007)

I am certain there are lot's of people here using them. HERE on this forum; however, many are all about DIY and finding options that don't cost an arm & leg. This site is all about busting through some of the marketing/myth in car audio. That and how a proper install can make an OK set of speakers sound great.


----------



## Jsracing (Apr 1, 2011)

I think focal is still the most often recommended brand on these forums. I think focal far outsells any mid/high end brand. 10+ years ago when I was into car audio, there weren't many brands competing against them. Around 04/05, morel and rainbow came to the US, and other brands started producing very good products. I think theres more competition now but focal is still king of mid/high end. I always liked their midbasses, but was never much of a fan of their tweeters, but theyre stl recommended the most from what I see by both forums and dealers. Even my local shop recommends focals more often than morel and theyre a dealer for both.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

Hmmm U don't see many people here with 22 post and a 2 iTrader... 

Wonder if this is a segway to another FS thread...


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

personally i think it is too expensive for the product, and being on the forum its not as much of a diy solution.

so go with the fact that most of us are young enough to not have the kind of cash to spend on the expensive stuff, a set of dayton RS speakers will cost under 200 bones and be a far upgrade from anything stock. at that cost you could only get the entry level coax stuff on ebay without a warranty.

just my 2 cents.


----------



## Salami (Oct 10, 2007)

Can someone else click the dumb question tab to put this where it belongs?


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

Salami said:


> Can someone else click the dumb question tab to put this where it belongs?


I keep forgetting that is an option... 

:laugh:

I wonder if we'll see an iTrader of 3 before he hits 33 posts...:laugh:


----------



## go!tc (May 15, 2010)

I've never really considered purchasing focal myself. For the price I feel like there's alot of better options.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

If I could score a set of k2p mids brand new for 200 I would give them a shot. But until then I'm not overly interested. I'm yet to spend more than that for a set of mids


----------



## billg71 (Dec 17, 2009)

I'll say I was quite satisfied with the 165KFs I bought here last year. Until I replaced them with the Hertz 165XLs and those with the MLK 165s...

Can't comment on the newer speakers, I had a bad experience with the local Focal dealer a few years ago and haven't been back.

I was very happy with the 165 KFs. 

HTH,
Bill


----------



## alglez (Jun 6, 2011)

i like my krx2


----------



## Morts (May 28, 2009)

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> I keep forgetting that is an option...
> 
> :laugh:
> 
> I wonder if we'll see an iTrader of 3 before he hits 33 posts...:laugh:


So what is the problem he likes buying from other Forum Members no harm in that


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

Morts said:


> So what is the problem he likes buying from other Forum Members no harm in that


Zero problem, skirting around the rules is a problem... we have them for a reason..


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

Besides being overpriced, there is nothing special about Focal.


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

The simple answer: price


----------



## go!tc (May 15, 2010)

Chaos said:


> Besides being overpriced, there is nothing special about Focal.


lol pretty much, I just didn't want to say it and get flamed for being a noob here.


----------



## laalves (Sep 17, 2008)

I don't know why they're not talked about much, maybe it also depends on which side of the Atlantic you are. On my side, Focal is regarded as one of the very best. And I agree, I have 8 of them in my car (4 x 100KP + 4 x 13WS) for a few years already, and I have changed HU/processor/etc already a few times but the speakers are definitely staying.

I believe their strong point is resolution and high frequency clarity. The tweeters are amazing. Works for me!


----------



## stuckinok (Jul 22, 2008)

The answer of why they are not disscussed on this forum is not the price. We say its the price but there are a bunch of people on this forum that spend tons and tons of cash on their systems. I like Focal but there is better for the money out there. 

Bottom line is that they are a very mainstream company and not a forum boner. If they were they new forum boner then everyone here would have a set. Right now mostly disscussed in the 3 H's (HAT, H-Audio and Hertz). All good brands and highly popular on the Boards.


----------



## xyvyx (Feb 16, 2009)

I love my KRX3's!! I started looking to the DIY community mostly for sub ideas.. I just don't have the time or experience to put my front soundstage in my own hands  So the Focals sound fantastic (didn't like their older tweets as much) and fit very nicely into my Z. My subs are JL and are a work-in-progress.


----------



## traceywatts (Jun 2, 2008)

billg71 said:


> I'll say I was quite satisfied with the 165KFs I bought here last year. Until I replaced them with the Hertz 165XLs and those with the MLK 165s...
> 
> Can't comment on the newer speakers, the local Focal dealer screwed me on a $3800 system/install(no HU) back in 2005 when I didn't know any better: Glued the QSD tweets into the sails with silicon then screwed the Mac amp into the waferboard seat back with drywall screws and never managed to hit a piece of metal. Mounted the crossovers in the bottom of the door where they could never be gotten to again except by the rain. Mounted the midbass drivers on MDF rings with no finish so they'd swell and fall apart.That would be *CarTunes* in Sandy Springs, if anybody's interested...
> 
> ...


lol. sounds like an install I had...


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

I've always used them...probably always will. 
They're not in the spirit of this DIY forum but I don't have time to audition multiple drivers and tweak things constantly. I love this forum for the tuning knowledge and certainly the fabrication knowledge so that's what I use it for.


----------



## Rickster (Dec 28, 2010)

I love my Focal's. I was an MB Quart fan 15 years ago, and when it came time to choose components for the new system, I listened to everything that we had local dealers for. My sales guy at the local Focal dealer preferred Hertz (that was pretty obvious), but for my taste, the Focal's won hands down. To my ear, the Focal's were so clear, especially with acoustic music, that everything else sounded like it was playing with a towel laying over it. This is of course very subjective.... and I've never heard HAT in person. But there are some Focal fans still around.


----------



## English audiophile (Sep 25, 2010)

When I was a car audio dealer everyone around pretty much had no clue to who Focal were, back then they had the glass fibre tweeters which were a little on the harch side but were still very good. I think today Focal make some of the finest audio speakers in the world. 
If you ever get the chance just goto one of the big audio shows and get a listen to the Utopia be's although shows are not the best listening enviroments. I still have my TLR tweeters with the 6w mids which are still much better than many other product I have heard upto today. I have a feeling though in Europe our pricing maybe a little lighter on the pocket, so competition from other brands maybe greater!

PS:-Why not look at the install threads and see who is using the products your looking for and ask the users what they think of them.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Focal is a love or hate thing. Just because a few people didn't like them and found them too bright, they spread that info like plague... 

Now for those that don't like Focal, that's fine... but when you hear a properly installed set ; ohh boy. 
Access and Polyglass are mostly OEM replacements with Polyglass being for the discerned enthousiasts. 
From K2P on up, it isn't much different than DIY drivers, you need to aim them properly in order to unleash their full potential. 
I'm gonna say that tweeters like the TN51, TN52 and TN53k are actually more picky than any other tweeter (RR included). It has been designed to either avoid reflections or play with it - depending on the tweeters orientation. 

To the OP, I'm a Focal user @ heart. I've learned to love them. Listenning to Yann Canoine's (Former IASCA World Championship Winner) car got me hooked. 
It's better to let your ears decide so listen to as much sets as possible coz as said earlier: Focal is a love or hate thing... 

Kelvin 

PS: note that I did not mention the price coz if you love it, you pay for it.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Someone mentioned that Focal was too mainstream... maybe so. 
However if you compare previous versions to the new ones, they only improve their design = sound. 
From the Polyglass line: The 165V30 is better than the 165VR which is better than the 165V2S which is better than the 165V2 

Not many mainstream brands do that anymore... 

Kelvin


----------



## justicepool (Feb 5, 2011)

New to this forum, not new to car audio. Haven't visited a forum regularly since elitecaraudio which seems to have faded away. Focal and Dynaudio were big several years ago and from what I recall Focal went more mainstream than other "high end" audio components. I'm a creature of habit. I still prefer old school PPI art series amps, Arizona made fosgate amps, and I've never found a speaker that I like more than Dynaudio.


----------



## Gary S (Dec 11, 2007)

The car speaker market is saturated, there are so many choices and so much competition, nothing really stands out anymore. Plus, other speakers have gotten better... today, it's not hard to find good speakers in league with Focal but at half the price. I could not say that 10 years ago.


----------



## Seth1784 (Dec 18, 2009)

krx3 way owner here, i've been very pleased with them as well. i personally think the reason i don't see these things locally or even on half of the car forums i'm on is that people have gotten into the habbit of going the lower priced route on a lot of items. most everyone anymore is looking for the best bang for the buck and focal isn't always on the cheaper side of things. 

like woofery said i'd also say it's partly a love hate thing, a few of their tweeters can be a bit bright for my tastes as well but then you'll turn around and listen to a different model they have and you're back to loving them lol.


----------



## kakayu69 (Jun 16, 2009)

simple: price!!!

here in Brazil it´s too high... impossible to use!!!

as some guys told: we can find another options better or equal than focal with less $$...


----------



## Evil Ryu (May 25, 2011)

i miss my focal kevlar component set.


----------



## WAwatchnut (Sep 5, 2009)

Jsracing said:


> Around 04/05, morel and rainbow came to the US, and other brands started producing very good products.


Actually, Morel came to the US in 85-86. They were "famous" for using Dynaudio designs... Until Dynaudio got them to stop. The shop I was at was one of the first stores to import Dynaudio, and then we started selling Morel a couple of years later. Boy... That was a loooong time ago.


----------



## justicepool (Feb 5, 2011)

WAwatchnut said:


> Actually, Morel came to the US in 85-86. They were "famous" for using Dynaudio designs... Until Dynaudio got them to stop. The shop I was at was one of the first stores to import Dynaudio, and then we started selling Morel a couple of years later. Boy... That was a looping time ago.


85' is when I first got into car audio. That seems ages ago. At that time Dynaudio was nowhere near my $ budget. It was all about the bass in those days! RF and the punch series ruled car audio.


----------



## English audiophile (Sep 25, 2010)

subwoofery said:


> Someone mentioned that Focal was too mainstream... maybe so.
> However if you compare previous versions to the new ones, they only improve their design = sound.
> From the Polyglass line: The 165V30 is better than the 165VR which is better than the 165V2S which is better than the 165V2
> 
> ...




On the subject of mainstream, here in the UK Focal was always represented by a small specialist distribution network. Now it's distributed by a large company who supplies our eqivalent of wht you guys know as Bestbuy, this move has seriously damaged the reputation of the brand in the UK now.

Another great example of this was when the old Rockford distributor moved on and the brand reputation went down hill fast!

The distributor plays a huge part in the success of the product success.


----------



## EternalGraphics808 (Apr 28, 2009)

laalves said:


> I don't know why they're not talked about much, maybe it also depends on which side of the Atlantic you are. On my side, Focal is regarded as one of the very best. And I agree, I have 8 of them in my car (4 x 100KP + 4 x 13WS) for a few years already, and I have changed HU/processor/etc already a few times but the speakers are definitely staying.
> 
> I believe their strong point is resolution and high frequency clarity. The tweeters are amazing. Works for me!


I love my Focals. Best sounding system I have heard. Great support.
Yes they come with a price tag, but then you got to pay to play.


----------



## Studio Civic (May 5, 2009)

This is absolutely one of the most near sighted threads I have ever read......but please don't mind me. To the few of you who have responded and have a real clue about car audio and what goes on outside this forum, I applaud you. LOL!


----------



## Studio Civic (May 5, 2009)

Oh, I forgot......flame AWAY!


----------



## rickfvb (Feb 8, 2011)

Here in Brazil, Focal V30 are into highlights.
I like so much focal tweeters, like tn52, tnk, and be(obviusly!)
I didn't heard so much sets using focal, but i liked what i hearded.The problem is always the price.


----------



## robdridan (Oct 31, 2010)

I love focals, awesome clarity- but you gotta be happy to pay a premium and like bright tweeters to be a focal fan. I do think they are a bit overpriced, but build quality is amazing.


----------



## steffanan (Dec 9, 2010)

My thought is that focal does a crappy job of reproducing sound accurately, and that's why i wouldn't consider them to have good sound quality, but i don't dislike the company at all either because many users like to just jam out to what sounds "good". ( clear highs and punchy bass) without paying attention. I hate their tweeters because they boost the highs way out of proportion, even though they sound clean doing it. also i have seen price sheets and i know how much markup there is on it, and I would feel raped buying any of it, even if it did perform.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

steffanan said:


> My thought is that focal does a crappy job of reproducing sound accurately, and that's why i wouldn't consider them to have good sound quality, but i don't dislike the company at all either because many users like to just jam out to what sounds "good". ( clear highs and punchy bass) without paying attention. I hate their tweeters because they boost the highs way out of proportion, even though they sound clean doing it. also i have seen price sheets and i know how much markup there is on it, and I would feel raped buying any of it, even if it did perform.


:shocked2: 

Never heard of this one before... :worried: 

Wonder what you consider accurate then and which comp your ears prefer... 

Kelvin


----------



## daudioman (Mar 17, 2008)

I have several brands myself but...

when presented with the opportunity, I upgraded my K2's series to the Utopias, especially the beryllium tweeters. In fact I just may upgrade to 5 channel surround with them; but that will happen in due time. 

For the record I have an older 38WX for sub duty too. Sounds great to me ;-)


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

Who cares, if you like them use them, if not then thats cool too. Its all what you prefer.


----------



## stj174 (May 26, 2009)

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> you really haven't looked around much have you?


+1 

All Focal guy here, comps, amps, sub.. all Focal


----------



## dman (Dec 21, 2008)

brand awarness is down


----------



## Wacky7 (Jul 7, 2011)

yeah the price is a rip off to me. I thought about all these high $ mids from all these co and by far the best in price is the CDT M6+ 6.5 to really get a clean stereo punch line out of the mids. But sharing off with tweeters from Focal, HAT, H-Audio and Hertz, Rainbow, RE, Adire, Rockfordfosgate ,Seas, etc. I wouldn't know what to chose from.


----------



## riceandpho (Dec 30, 2009)

i love my focals too, i got the 165k2p new version, it was clearer form my a/d/s/ 346is. but i wish i have more power to these, my 2 jl audio 300/2 is powering both the focal and a/d/s/. both of these component set are good to me.


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

I am now rocking a NOS set of the Utopia Audiom 6W mids and TLR tweeters. In the past I had two sets of 165 K2's. The tweeters can be a bit on the bright side but with proper placement, amplification and EQ they can sound beautiful!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Studio Civic (May 5, 2009)

Bring your ol' CDT, or whatever half baked brand of speakers in the lanes against any one of the cars we build with focal and I promise we will lay waste to your car. On the flip side use what you like. Also everyone has a different taste in what they like in sound quality. But I will pose to to most of you the same question, what is your sound quality reference? Do you have, or have access to a set of high end speakers/system. Maybe a set of reference headphones? Maybe a real high end reference system in your car? This forum is a great way to share information and ideas, and I applaud it for that. It is also a great way to be a keyboard commando and make comments things you really don't know a thing about. I can think of many high end speakers that are all amazing....and here is the list.......

Focal
Hybrid
JBL
Morel
Dynaudio
Scan Speak
Vifa
Rainbow

and so on. I can take drivers from any of these companies an they would sound better than anything from CDT or another wanna be high end speaker company. Cheap speakers are just that, and yes you do pay for what you get. Heaven forbid that retailers make a dollar selling speakers.......omg! I promise that any other company you use has the exact same mark up.........probably higher. You know how i can promise that.....Because I am a retailer, and I have the price sheets right in front of me! 

As far as Focal popularity.....well lets just say it has never been higher than it is now. That is due completely in part to amazing drivers that are all hand built in France, amazing technical support and Training (thanks Duane and Nick), one of the best warranties around, and a great sound competition team. 

Just because its not the cheap brand that some of you guys "think" sounds good at this moment on this website absolutely doesn't mean consumers don't use them. Fact of the matter is that goes for most of the brands I listed above.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

Studio Civic said:


> Bring your ol' CDT, or whatever half baked brand of speakers in the lanes against any one of the cars we build with focal and I promise we will lay waste to your car. On the flip side use what you like. Also everyone has a different taste in what they like in sound quality. But I will pose to to most of you the same question, what is your sound quality reference? Do you have, or have access to a set of high end speakers/system. Maybe a set of reference headphones? Maybe a real high end reference system in your car? This forum is a great way to share information and ideas, and I applaud it for that. It is also a great way to be a keyboard commando and make comments things you really don't know a thing about. I can think of many high end speakers that are all amazing....and here is the list.......
> 
> Focal
> Hybrid
> ...



Lemme guess, you run Focal...


----------



## Studio Civic (May 5, 2009)

LOL............I also meant to list the Pioneer Stage 4 Stuff. They also sound great too.....


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> Lemme guess, you run Focal...


Not just runs focal, but is part of team focal :laugh:


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

BeatsDownLow said:


> Not just runs focal, but is part of team focal :laugh:


I know





Twas the point...


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

The support is outstanding. I'm not a competitor or a retailer...just a consumer that buys my stuff at brick and mortar stores. In other words...noone special. 
BUT....Duane has spent time on the phone with me and answered quite a few emails about install techniques and whatnot. Even sent me pics to referenc and other info when I asked. 
I just don't think I can get that support if I buy at parts express or whatever. 
Ive moved up the Focal chain from Polyglass to K2P to KRX...next stop Utopia.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Funky Pups FTW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

English audiophile said:


> On the subject of mainstream, here in the UK Focal was always represented by a small specialist distribution network. Now it's distributed by a large company who supplies our eqivalent of wht you guys know as Bestbuy, this move has seriously damaged the reputation of the brand in the UK now.
> 
> Another great example of this was when the old Rockford distributor moved on and the brand reputation went down hill fast!
> 
> The distributor plays a huge part in the success of the product success.


I know what you're saying but don't think brand image has suffered much because of helfrauds selling it-most people "not into" car audio will see helfrauds as a well trusted brand and them selling Focal has widened the market and exposed more potential customers-who also aren't as price savy as those into car audio. Those "into" car audio just see it as an opportunity to buy Focal cheap when helfrauds inevertably over stock and sell it off below cost. For most teens the shimmering diplay boards are where they'll find their first boner product/brand and it's great to have yourself exposed to all those teens (much better then the way I did it anyway Though having just checked their site they now only have the Access range-but some good discounts as they've overstocked as per usual!

Car audio is very fad driven, brands swing through popularity like monkeys swing through trees, distributors help but the average consumer knows little of who is bringing them their product, all they care about is price and availability. IIRC RF were distributed by BBG, a name a friend still sees as a cuss word-so while they may have "got the brand out there" their backup wasn't what some expected-IMO RF went bling after the "bling ship" had sailed and lost their core followers and that's when they quickly lost share/image in this country.


----------



## EternalGraphics808 (Apr 28, 2009)

UNBROKEN said:


> The support is outstanding. I'm not a competitor or a retailer...just a consumer that buys my stuff at brick and mortar stores. In other words...noone special.
> BUT....Duane has spent time on the phone with me and answered quite a few emails about install techniques and whatnot. Even sent me pics to referenc and other info when I asked.
> I just don't think I can get that support if I buy at parts express or whatever.
> Ive moved up the Focal chain from Polyglass to K2P to KRX...next stop Utopia.



Jordan is great too!

Everyone always leaves out Jordan


----------



## Mahna Mahna (Mar 2, 2008)

I loved my 165KF's. Very detailed and great mid sound.

Too bad the old ears can't take such a detailed tweeter at high er..medium volumes for hours on end like they used to.


----------



## billg71 (Dec 17, 2009)

Studio Civic said:


> LOL............I also meant to list the Pioneer Stage 4 Stuff. They also sound great too.....


Hertz?? I'm feeling left out.... 

Bill


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

More bang for the buck with some other manufactures


----------



## alski2503 (Nov 7, 2010)

i install a lot of systems for friends and family,and always recommend focal speakers,not over keen on their amps...in my own vehicle(97 lexus gs300 sport) i use focal utopia's be in the front doors and 165k2p's in the rear doors all being driven by a phoenix gold zx450ti amp,ive heard nothing that comes anywhere close to quality,definition or volume of this set up...yes i admit the utopias are silly money,but they are that for a reason,dont like focal subs tho.....in my car that is taken care of by 2soundstream exw12's


----------



## sqcomp (Sep 21, 2009)

Just had a chance to meet Nick Wingate yesterday. Seems like a decent fellow. I have love for the "old" TN-51 tweeters. I haven't had the opportunity to hear the Be speakers for any extended period of time.

Gotta have quality equipment to work with.


----------



## FSUnoles (Apr 29, 2007)

i only got them because i was working for a retailer and got 60% off

if i didnt have that hook up i would have gone somewhere else


----------



## Lord Raven (Dec 5, 2011)

nice


----------



## aranawhite (Mar 14, 2011)

Sooo many excellent speakers out there but the 6.5 coax K2P is my favorite; i'm still content and wouldn't have another, but that's my ear and pocket. Their upper and lower lines are/were fine, but for the price and now a solid used pair for the price is the road i'd travel if i were looking to buy. Not my choice for a home theater though.


----------



## johnvroom (May 5, 2009)

Focal... the name conjures up the image of detailed sound with an over the top tweeter which is unfair since they haven't sounded like that in almost 
a decade. some of their drivers were excellent but their comp sets could be a little unbalanced especially if not set up properly but I dont think the 
word 'warm or bloated' was too commonly used to describe them! Nonetheless some of their drivers were world class. They are a French company that
makes and designed their drivers (I am sure some are outsourced now to make price points).

The current focal line is worthy of a listen for their balance and capabilities. I think they have winners in many/ most of their price points. Are they 
fanboy faves (now that they are more musically accurate rather than ruthlessly accurate)... not so much. 
To finally answer the OP, why dont more people have them? Probably due to my first sentence (they are so last decade) and PRIMARILLY due to 
the fact they have so few retailers.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

To answer the OP, just look at the prices you guyz have in the US and compare it to prices in Europe. 
Price is a solid reason why people aren't using more of the Focal line up... 



johnvroom said:


> Focal... the name conjures up the image of detailed sound with an over the top tweeter which is unfair since they haven't sounded like that in almost
> a decade. some of their drivers were excellent but their comp sets could be a little unbalanced especially if not set up properly but I dont think the
> word 'warm or bloated' was too commonly used to describe them! Nonetheless some of their drivers were world class. They are a French company that
> makes and designed their drivers (I am sure some are outsourced now to make price points).
> ...


FYI, it's been a while since Focal worked with Asia. Access is made in China. But I really don't like its sound - could be all in my head though  
Not sure where Polyglass is being made but it used to be Made in France too. 
K2P and Utopia are made in France... All of it. 

Kelvin


----------



## XGiant (May 30, 2011)

I run Focals in my truck, but my Hertz/Audison setup in my car is far superior! I talked with the guys over at Kingpin in Portland, OR and they had me listen to the whole line. I then got in my truck, listened to my Focals, and went back and bought the Hertz/Audison. The SQ is amazing!!


----------



## hpilot2004 (Dec 13, 2011)

2MuchRiceMakesMeSick said:


> I'm curious why I really don't see many people using focal speakers. Back in the day always wanted a pair. So how come they are not very common?


Price, I believe for the upper end models.


----------



## steffanan (Dec 9, 2010)

i don't run focal cause if im spending that much money on speakers, i dont want the smiley face eq curve and razer sharp highs that they specialize in. in peoples medium prices stereo's, it makes sense to maybe throw in something that sounds clear and loud, but once you are spending thousands on your system, you shouldn't just be paying for a brand name, and you should know enough about audio to realize that the sound comnig from those speakers is really an inaccurate reproduction of the music that was recorded. And in my opinion, focal tweeters are unable to be precise sounding, i mean sure they sound a little clean, just because they are so bright sounding, but if you are a musician for example, and you know what real instruments sound like, you laugh at all of the rich guys who roll into an audio shop, drop 10 grand on a focal system, then they play dubstep that they downloaded mp3 versions of on limewire.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

steffanan said:


> i don't run focal cause if im spending that much money on speakers, i dont want the smiley face eq curve and razer sharp highs that they specialize in. in peoples medium prices stereo's, it makes sense to maybe throw in something that sounds clear and loud, but once you are spending thousands on your system, you shouldn't just be paying for a brand name, and you should know enough about audio to realize that the sound comnig from those speakers is really an inaccurate reproduction of the music that was recorded. And in my opinion, focal tweeters are unable to be precise sounding, i mean sure they sound a little clean, just because they are so bright sounding, but if you are a musician for example, and you know what real instruments sound like, you laugh at all of the rich guys who roll into an audio shop, drop 10 grand on a focal system, then they play dubstep that they downloaded mp3 versions of on limewire.


Appreciate your opinion... It's ok to not like them... but saying that they are bad and can't be precise sounding  isn't that a little harsh? 

My mother used to tell me that if I did not like what I was eating, best thing to say is "I don't like it" and not "It tastes bad"... 

Firstly, I have a lot of test from german magazines and I don't recall any showing the "smiley face curve" you're talking about. Here's a couple: 








Smiley face curve below: 









I don't see the boost below 100Hz and I don't see the boost around 10kHz. Your "loudness" button on your headunit does exactly that though... 
Sure there's a boost around 100Hz for the K3P and the Be n°6 but that doesn't sound out of place. 

It's actually a good thing that you don't like Focal. It's therefore a good thing that Focal doesn't get all the customers or it would not be able to move forward. :d

Just sayin'... 
Kelvin


----------



## bigaudiofanatic (Mar 1, 2009)

UNBROKEN said:


> I've always used them...probably always will.
> They're not in the spirit of this DIY forum but I don't have time to audition multiple drivers and tweak things constantly. I love this forum for the tuning knowledge and certainly the fabrication knowledge so that's what I use it for.


This is one big reason I am going with the KRX3's running active with a mosconi processor.


----------

